# Adult riding lessons - is 24 too old?



## Catgirl (25 February 2014)

Hi,

I'm looking for some advice/opinions, and I thought here would be a good place to start! I'm 24 and I have been thinking about booking some riding lessons - but I am worried that 24 might be too old to learn! 

I used to ride in my teens but nothing major, just up to a walk and a trot really so I am a complete beginner. I am wanting to learn to ride as my 5 year old daughter enjoys riding and I would love for it to one day be something we could do together, I have always loved horses too. 
Any advice, opinions or experiences of learning to ride as an adult would be fab!


----------



## be positive (25 February 2014)

You are hardly old!!! plenty of people start riding much later, I have taught new riders in their 30s and 40s who have gone on to be accomplished riders and get their own horses, it is never too late.


----------



## tiga71 (25 February 2014)

Go for it! I didn't start having lessons till I was 37 and have the best 5 years of fun ever since. Don't worry about how old the others are, just have fun. I had individual lessons and some small group ones. Also went on some hacks with riding schools. Now I have my own horse and still have lots of lessons. Just enjoy it.


----------



## Catgirl (25 February 2014)

Thank you for your replies! There is a good school near me where my little one goes which offer adult lessons. They also offer private lessons, would I be best off getting private lessons or going to an adult group? I feel I would be really behind everyone else in a group!


----------



## Lunchbox legend (25 February 2014)

My god, I can barely remember being 24   I started riding for the first time at the age of 49.  Get yer joddies on and go for it


----------



## Lunchbox legend (25 February 2014)

Cross posted my above reply.  I talked to the yard owner when I first started and she suggested private lessons simply because there were no suitable groups for someone at my level and my age.  Since you've already done some riding, the advice might be a bit different.

I'd suggest a chat with the trainer/school owner and go from there.


----------



## webble (25 February 2014)

No not at all, my friend has just started having lessons now at 45 and is loving it


----------



## Micky (25 February 2014)

A lady i know started riding in her mid 40s, hunting by the time she was late 40s and only gave up at nearly 70.....go for it!


----------



## its_noodles (25 February 2014)

24 is just a baby...


----------



## skint1 (25 February 2014)

Go for it! 24 is a mere youngster!
I did a bit of riding as a kid, got back into horses through daughter, was her groom for many years before finally at age 42 starting my daily journey of learning to ride, bought my own first horse at age 43, it's been a great experience, hope it will be for you too!


----------



## oldie48 (26 February 2014)

You are so lucky to be able to start riding at the tender age of 24, I had to wait until I was nearly 50. Go for it! I had many happy years riding with my daughter, taking her to competitions and being the general dogsbody, it has made us very close but now she's left home and i have time and horses to myself, I'm desperately trying to make up for lost time and improve my own riding, so make sure all the focus doesn't go on your daughter!


----------



## hairycob (26 February 2014)

Pah, you are virtually a babe in arms! You do need to find the right school though. Some are rubbish for adults.
Go into Tack Room (more traffic in there) & ask for recommendations in your area. Then go & have a chat & find out what they can offer you. Look for a school that has a good number & variety of horses, not just ponies & cobs. Nothing against cobs, I have 2 myself, but it's a sign they are geared up for kids rather than adults. School I learned at had several horses of all types, some had previously competed & were really good jumping or dressage schoolmasters, so you just have to find the right place.


----------



## Billy the kid (26 February 2014)

you can start to ride at any age. If your fit and heathly (or even alittle unheathly) as long as your happy with what your doing then age has no factor. 

Go for it, its an amazing hobby/ life style. I cant imagine my life without horses.


----------



## happyclappy (26 February 2014)

crikey - at 24 you are still very young and very very far from being too old to  learn to ride - or rather, to re start riding. go for it my dear.


----------



## TheSaddleLady (26 February 2014)

My father is getting back into riding at the age of 60 after 25+ years of not riding.
24 is nothing, go for it! And let us know how it goes


----------



## Catgirl (26 February 2014)

Thanks for all of your positive comments. I'm really looking forward to learning now!


----------



## dodgers89 (27 February 2014)

I started riding in earnest just before I turned 24. I was 25 last weekend and got my first horse  definitely go for it. It's great exercise and so much fun!


----------



## spacie1977 (27 February 2014)

There's no such thing as too old to learn to ride. As long as you're physically able then what's stopping you? Go for it and have fun! X


----------



## Janah (28 February 2014)

Go, girl, go,!


----------



## Tess Love (28 February 2014)

As others have said you're definitely not too old.  Have a ring round lots of RS do ladies hour on week days, which are usually great fun and good value for money. Enjoy!


----------



## Tnavas (2 March 2014)

Certainly never to old to ride. A friend of mine took up riding in her 40's and went on to enjoy several years of endurance riding.


----------



## Turtlebay69 (7 March 2014)

You are definitely not old! I know people in their 50s just starting to learn, and they love it. Go for it, you will never regret it.


----------



## eggr123 (7 March 2014)

skint1 said:



			Go for it! 24 is a mere youngster!
I did a bit of riding as a kid, got back into horses through daughter, was her groom for many years before finally at age 42 starting my daily journey of learning to ride, bought my own first horse at age 43, it's been a great experience, hope it will be for you too!
		
Click to expand...

Amen to this^ I didn't start til I was 38, now part loaning a lovely cob.  Go for it. I hope to own one day  like this contributor.x


----------



## Horsemadsmother (8 March 2014)

Oh god i hope 24 isnt too old! Im 29 and hoping to start riding again myself in a couple of months! 

Last time i rode a horse was 15 years ago and apparently looked like a sack of spuds in a saddle :S


----------



## Stroppy Mare (8 March 2014)

Never too old to start riding. Most RS tend to structure their group lessons so you have beginner, intermediate, advanced. Some even prefer you to have private lessons initially to get you to a certain level before joining a group.

Personally, I prefer private lessons - you get more out of the lesson, but I do wonder whether group lessons are more appropriate to a novice - you can learn by watching others, speaking to others and by doing. You also get more of a rest, which in the beginning,you'll treasure - only when you get so stuck into riding that you learn to treasure the ouchy muscles after a tough ride!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (8 March 2014)

My Mother in law started riding in her mid forties as my sister in law was riding and she wanted to go with her. By the time she was 50 she had bought herself an AngloArab and never looked back. She rode well into her 60's and only gave up when she had to retire her mare due to old age, mare was in her 30's by then. Never too late, go for it I am sure you will love it.


----------



## Staci-liana (11 March 2014)

Hi, 

I am looking at what motivates new or existing riders to take up equestrian sport as my Dissertation project. 

I would appreciate it if you would take a few minutes out of your day to fill in my survey into what motivates new or existing riders to take up equestrian sport?

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/NXZKSMR 

Thank you!


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (11 March 2014)

I have answer your survey but question 8 doesn't really make too much sense (only you consider the first 3-4 choices). I do not have any children, the Olympics or the success of British horse riders have nothing to do with why I started horse riding, I never rode as a child and I never "always wanted to!


----------



## LC90 (15 March 2014)

24 isn't old at all! Especially when you have ridden a little before. Go for it


----------



## Naryafluffy (16 March 2014)

The main thing to remember is that the only hard part of riding a horse is the ground!!!
Speak to the riding school, maybe even see about some lunge lessons so you can look at you're own riding from day one instead of worrying about the horse??
Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## Amanda-J (17 March 2014)

Hello,
24 is definitely NOT too old! I had my very first riding lesson on my 40th Birthday!!!! And now that I have my own horse life is the best because I have this beautiful sentient being in my life!


----------



## mighty attom (19 March 2014)

life`s too short go for it. enjoy.  xxxx


----------



## lamlyn2012 (19 March 2014)

Good heavens NO. you're still a mere babe.  I know someone who started after retirement at 60.


----------

